# Alcoholic Budgies



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

......Or alcoholic owners... 

This is Bandit's favorite place to hang out when we are busy and can't her her sitting on our shoulder. (She's a velcro bird for sure!)

As you can see, she spends so much time there it's slowly also becoming a play area. See the home made toy and lettuce? lol





She blends in so well, and is usually too busy preening that she doesn't make a sound. We've "Lost" her a couple of times, not thinking to check "her spot"


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL maybe she likes being in the line perching there LOL


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Funny thing is many species of birds do get extremely drunk in the wild. They really enjoy eating fruit that is extremely ripe. This fruit already has a high alcohol content in it from the fermentation process. They don't like the fruit when it is at the right eating stage for us but wait until it is starting to ferment.

The other week there was a show on tv here showing flocks of Rainbow Lorikeets that had pigged out on over ripe fruit. There were birds everywhere falling over or just lying there in an alcoholic stupor. The locals take them to the local vets who check them over and put them into, lol you can only call it a drunk tank, and wait for them to sober up so they can be re-released.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL!!! I never thought of that!


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha  the 1st picture is like 'spot the budgie'...cute


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my gosh! I think my budgies and yours must be related somehow! :laughing: The wine rack/bar seems to be a budgie playground for them!

What goofs our little ones are! And your little girl is just precious to boot*


----------



## prettybluebeak (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL, wine racks are budgie heaven, with or without the wine on them. They're like giant playgrounds! I wish we had one that Angel could play on.


----------



## Smokey (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! She is tiny! I didn't even know there was a budgie in the picture until I read the comments.. thought it was just a picture of the wine rack play gym!! LOL never thought to use mine as a play gym.


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

I was thinking 'why put up pics about the budgie liking the wine rack when the budgie isn't even in them?' :laughing: 

I like hanging out round the wine rack too. You've got a smart bird


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Very cute! I too didn't see the budgie at first! :laugh:


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Brilliant - it's a real "where's Bandit" shot - bless her


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is funny! My Tony loves to perch on the wine rack too - it's on top of our china cabinet. I had to remove all the wine bottles though. He started peeling the wrapping and crumbling the corks :scare:*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, she's definitely a tiny bird and hard to spot. 
If she wants to have some fun, she'll start peeling the labels off of the bottle that is next to her, she's never attacked a cork though. Paper is her favorite thing on earth.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So cute! What a great place for her to hang out. *


----------



## vic1viking (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh how sweet I missed her too and had to take a second look .


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*This little vino is a very good year!*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*I had to do a double-check to see her too!  What a silly little bird!*


----------

